
Ask HN: I'm launching my startup in 3 days - bhartzer
I&#x27;m launching my startup in 3 days. Site and product will be ready to go live. Where do I go from here? Where to promote it to get the word out?
======
paulina_g
Try to see how it organically grows on social media. Create a Twitter page for
your company. If you make a blog for the product, you can post your blog posts
on your companies social medias. On the blog you can post product update, talk
about where the company originated from and more! It helps you build a "voice"
and "personality" for your brand.

Reach out to your friends, family and people in your various networks and have
them use the product to get honest feedback. If you have people whose feedback
you respect, add them into a Trello board and ask them to give you feedback on
Trello, so you can track and actually utilize their comments.

Definitely post the website on your LinkedIn as a blog post, so people in your
LinkedIn network can see it.

Try to get onto cool podcasts to talk about your product like this one:
[http://techcrunch.com/2015/07/06/pitch-your-startup-in-
the-t...](http://techcrunch.com/2015/07/06/pitch-your-startup-in-the-tc-radio-
pitch-off-on-sirius-
xm-6/?ncid=rss&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29)

Best of luck!!

------
adamzerner
I think that this is a fantastic collection of approaches -
[http://www.quora.com/What-are-some-techniques-startups-
use-t...](http://www.quora.com/What-are-some-techniques-startups-use-to-
initially-draw-attention-to-their-product).

------
dudul
How can we help if we don't know what your startup does? A startup developing
a product to help farmers is not gonna be promoted that same way a startup for
electricians is.

~~~
bhartzer
It's a background check for domain names. Full background checks to make sure
the domain wasn't "churned and burned" in the past.

~~~
benologist
This sounds like something people buying/selling websites would like, have you
looked at communities like
[http://www.sitepoint.com](http://www.sitepoint.com) and
[http://www.dnforum.com](http://www.dnforum.com)?

------
KilometerIO
Hi,

We haven't launched our startup yet, but we are writing about our marketing
techniqes and the things we do in order to bring more future beta users.

See our Marketing Hacks here:

[http://kilometer.io/community/forum/thread-
category/marketin...](http://kilometer.io/community/forum/thread-
category/marketing-hacks/)

and if you find it useful - feel free to share it :)

------
Mokjud
There are great communities of growth hackers and marketers who would like to
give you free advice, that's a great brain storming for them.

Try and ask at [http://growthtalk.co](http://growthtalk.co)

------
tmaly
If you can identify people out in the real world that are your target market,
go talk to them. Do a customer development interview.

------
eecks
What's the URL?

